# The host of the studio show sure blew up.



## FairWeather (Jan 3, 2008)

Lost all his hair, and gained about 100 lbs.

Must be the holidays.


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

Seriously, what happened to Tony Luftman? That guy was way better than Bob "I'm hands down the best broadcaster PSU Women's Volleyball has ever seen" Akamian.

-Pop


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

SodaPopinski said:


> Seriously, what happened to Tony Luftman? That guy was way better than Bob "I'm hands down the best broadcaster PSU Women's Volleyball has ever seen" Akamian.
> 
> -Pop



Luftkin sucked. He and Holton are the worst duo anywhere


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

I was wondering the same thing. Granted, I've seen only a few of the broadcasts so I can't really comment on his abilities (although my gut feeling is the production was not really that good. God bless Michael Holton, but he's not that good on camera).


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

mediocre man said:


> Luftkin sucked. He and Holton are the worst duo anywhere


I agree mm. Watching and listening to those two made me think the show was being put on by some small college journalism program, and a couple of students were taping their assignment at 3:00 a.m. God they are boring. And it isn't just them, it's the entire production. The sound is terrible, the set is terrible, the lighting is terrible, and I feel like I'm watching a sports show filmed in a mortuary. Unimaginable to me that the production values are so bad. As bad as the commentators. After a couple of times, I simply stopped watching them. When they come on it's time to hit the pause button on the DVR and go get a snack, then fast forward past them when they are done.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Tony started doing too much coke and it was affecting his work, so they had to can him.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

We should get this guy to host our studio show.

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/W45DRy7M1no&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/W45DRy7M1no&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

I thought Luftman was fine. He and Holton had a good rapport. At least Luftman had a personality. Whenever Holton does one of his tongue-in-cheek SportsCenter catch-phrases "TEE-ball ... HIT" at least Luftman would roll with it. Akamian doesn't know how to react and it makes for an awkward duo.




Not that I'm superstitious or anything, but has anyone else noticed that the Blazers recent slump has coincided with Akamian doing the pre and post-game hosting duties? Just sayin ...

-Pop


----------



## BlazerFan22 (Jul 4, 2006)

alext42083 said:


> We should get this guy to host our studio show.
> 
> <object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/W45DRy7M1no&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/W45DRy7M1no&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


Thats funny he should be on Fox 12.


----------



## Freshtown (May 24, 2004)

One thing I hate:


"Tell 'em what they've won, michael."


"A ball game."

it was funny the first time, but then it got SO annoying.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Freshtown said:


> One thing I hate:
> 
> 
> "Tell 'em what they've won, michael."
> ...



You forgot the ever so different 

"Tell 'em what they've won, Michael"

"A road game"


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

alext42083 said:


> We should get this guy to host our studio show.
> 
> <object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/W45DRy7M1no&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/W45DRy7M1no&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


:lol: I've been there. When I worked for 910 the FAN I used to try to practice doing the 20/20 newsbreaks. It's hard to talk fast, get all the info right, and sound like you know what the heck you're talking about. It just takes practice.


----------



## c_note (Jan 30, 2007)

And BOOM GOES THE DYNAMITE.


----------



## FairWeather (Jan 3, 2008)

mediocre man said:


> You forgot the ever so different
> 
> "Tell 'em what they've won, Michael"
> 
> "A road game"


I think it's weird that there's no mention of why Luftman is gone.

And Rice was the guy making googoo eyes at Rebecca... he's still there.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

was the coke reference a joke?


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

OMG!!!! That guy should slit his wrists... if he hasn't already.


----------



## Foulzilla (Jan 11, 2005)

FairWeather said:


> I think it's weird that there's no mention of why Luftman is gone.
> 
> And Rice was the guy making googoo eyes at Rebecca... he's still there.


I recall Barrett stating (I don't recall if it was in his blog or during one of the games) that Luftman simply had some family business to attend to, and the other guy is just filling in temporarily. I don't recall him stating how long it was for though.

Edit: Here it is, from Barrett's blog.



Mike Barrett said:


> And, to answer your question, yes, studio host Tony Luftman will be back soon. He's taking care of some business with his family, which always comes first, and he'll be back after the All-Star break. We miss him, but Bob Akamian, who normally produces the show, has done a great job of filling in.


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

I can't stop watching this video!!!! LOL this is so funny


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

I wonder if they started making the teleprompter go faster when he started screwing up LOL
I would have.


----------

